# airport



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

bonjour !
j'ai un macbook (black) qui date depuis un an et demie et depuis quelques temps à présent mon airport ne cesse ne sauter ce qui fait me deconnecter alors que ma free est bien connecté ! quelqu'un a t il ou a t il eu le meme souci ?? et que puis je faire ???
merci !!


----------



## Dead head (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour.

Il y a, me semble-t-il, plusieurs fils déjà consacrés à ce type de sujets. Dont *celui-ci*.

Bonne chance.


----------

